# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  निमंत्रण:  बनाएँ फोरम लोगो

## Teach Guru

*अगर आप को लोगो (Logo) बनाना आता है, तो अब आपके पास मौका है अपनी कला को दिखाने का।* 
*अब से हम हर त्यौहार (पर्व) पर अपने लोगो को नया रूप देंगे, जैसे अक्सर गूगल पर होता है।*

*इस बार के लिए, आपको होली से सबंधित लोगो बनाना है। आप अपने द्वारा बनाये हुए लोगो को यहाँ पोस्ट करें 1 मार्च से पहले। और अगर आप का लोगो सबसे ज्यादा पसंद किया गया तो न सिर्फ आपका लोगो हम उपयोग करेंगे, बल्कि आपको उसका पूरा क्रेडिट भी दिया जायेगा। तो देर किस बात की, अभी से लग जाएँ लोगो बनाने में और रंग डालिए इस फोरम को अपने रंगों में। धन्यवाद।*

----------


## donsplender

> *अगर आप को लोगो (Logo) बनाना आता है, तो अब आपके पास मौका है अपनी कला को दिखने का।* 
> *अब से हम हर त्यौहार (पर्व) पर अपने लोगो को नया रूप देंगे, जैसे अक्सर गूगल पर होता है।*
> 
> *इस बार के लिए, आपको होली से सबंधित लोगो बनाना है। आप अपने द्वारा बनाये हुए लोगो को यहाँ पोस्ट करें 1 मार्च से पहले। और अगर आप का लोगो सबसे ज्यादा पसंद किया गया तो न सिर्फ आपका लोगो हम उपयोग करेंगे, बल्कि आपको उसका पूरा क्रेडिट भी दिया जायेगा। तो देर किस बात की, अभी से लग जाएँ लोगो बनाने में और रंग डालिए इस फोरम को अपने रंगों में। धन्यवाद।*



बहुत बढीया मित्र !
वैसे आज जो नया लोगो दिख रहा है वो तकनि​की दृष्टि से एकदम परफेक्ट है ! मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा ! 


समयानुकुल मैं भी प्रयास अवश्य करूंगा !!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत बढीया मित्र !
> वैसे आज जो नया लोगो दिख रहा है वो तकनि​की दृष्टि से एकदम परफेक्ट है ! मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगा ! 
> 
> 
> समयानुकुल मैं भी प्रयास अवश्य करूंगा !!!


आपका स्वागत है, हमारा प्रयास है कि जिस तरह गूगल हर पर्व पर अपने डूडल बदलता है वैसे ही फोरम का लोगो हर त्योंहार/पर्व पर बदला जाए।

----------


## donsplender

> आपका स्वागत है, हमारा प्रयास है कि जिस तरह गूगल हर पर्व पर अपने डूडल बदलता है वैसे ही फोरम का लोगो हर त्योंहार/पर्व पर बदला जाए।



बहुत ही उत्तम विचार है !! एकरसता खतम हो जायेगी और हर बार एक नया लुक मिलेगा !!

----------


## Krishna

वाह अति उत्तम ....

----------


## mravay

जो लोगो अभी लगाया गया है बिलकुल मस्त है एक बार इस लोगो का सेडो हटा कर देखिये कैसा लगता है

----------


## Teach Guru

> जो लोगो अभी लगाया गया है बिलकुल मस्त है एक बार इस लोगो का सेडो हटा कर देखिये कैसा लगता है


*अभी और भी मित्रों की राय देखते हैं मित्र ..

* और  इसमें से   या फिर ये

----------


## Kamal Ji

मंच को उन्नति की दिशा में अग्रसर होने के लिए
 एवं प्रतिभाशाली सदस्यों को अपनी प्रतिभा दिखाने का यह एक बहुत अच्छा कदम है...
मैं सहृदय सराहना करता हूँ.

----------


## Teach Guru

> मंच को उन्नति की दिशा में अग्रसर होने के लिए
>  एवं प्रतिभाशाली सदस्यों को अपनी प्रतिभा दिखाने का यह एक बहुत अच्छा कदम है...
> मैं सहृदय सराहना करता हूँ.



*आपका हमेशां स्वागत है मित्र।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*फोरम लोगो अन्य रंग में ...

*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बढ़िया............

----------


## Teach Guru

*सभी मित्रों को* *गणतन्त्र दिवस की शुभकामनाएं
*

----------


## sajan love

बहुत बढिया मित्र
दिल खुश हो गया

----------


## nirsha

अच्छा है ..... परिवर्तन होते रहना चाहिए

----------


## donsplender

मुझे जानकारी चाहीये थी कि जो समयानुकुल दूसरे लोगो बनेंगे वो इसी फोन्ट वेरायटी में बनेंगे या कोई भी अपनी पसन्द का फोन्ट उपयोग में ले सकता है ? और लोगों में जो आगे साईकल चिन्ह में दो व्यक्ति का इमेंज है उसके लिए बर्तमाल लोगो का डाउनलोड लिंक चाहीये था ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> मुझे जानकारी चाहीये थी कि जो समयानुकुल दूसरे लोगो बनेंगे वो इसी फोन्ट वेरायटी में बनेंगे या कोई भी अपनी पसन्द का फोन्ट उपयोग में ले सकता है ? और लोगों में जो आगे साईकल चिन्ह में दो व्यक्ति का इमेंज है उसके लिए बर्तमाल लोगो का डाउनलोड लिंक चाहीये था ।


जरूरी नहीं कि आप वर्तमान लोगो से मिलता जुलता लोगो बनाये लोगो कैसा भी हो लेकिन हिंदी में, फॉण्ट कोनसा भी लेकिन साफ़ होना चाहिए..  आगे होली आ रही है तो होली का लोगो तेयार करने में जुट जाओ मित्र...

----------


## donsplender

ठीक है मित्र !

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों होली अनुकुल पहला लोगो —

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छा बैनर है डॉन भाई...... तड़क भड़क थोड़ी ज्यादा लगी मुझे.....

----------


## donsplender

> अच्छा बैनर है डॉन भाई...... तड़क भड़क थोड़ी ज्यादा लगी मुझे.....


होली पर तो माँए रंगो के कारण ना पहचान पाने से दूसरों के बच्चों का मुंह धुला बैठती है यहां कम से कम अपने फोरम का लोगो है ये पहचान में तो आ गया !!!:):


वैसे होली के कारण ही रंगबीरंगा रखा है और कुछ बात नहीं !

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों होली अनुकुल दूसरा लोगो —

----------


## satya_anveshi

> होली पर तो माँए रंगो के कारण ना पहचान पाने से दूसरों के बच्चों का मुंह धुला बैठती है यहां कम से कम अपने फोरम का लोगो है ये पहचान में तो आ गया !!!:):
> 
> 
> वैसे होली के कारण ही रंगबीरंगा रखा है और कुछ बात नहीं !


हा हा हा....... सही है जी....

----------


## Krishna

> मित्रों होली अनुकुल दूसरा लोगो —


बहुत अच्छा है पर शायद ये अपने आप में ही इतना बड़ा हो जायेगा कि आधी स्क्रीन पर दिखेगा .......

----------


## gill1313

> बहुत अच्छा है पर शायद ये अपने आप में ही इतना बड़ा हो जायेगा कि आधी स्क्रीन पर दिखेगा .......


मित्र जहाँ टीच गुरु जी है न , वो अपने आप बना लेंगे कैसे फिट करना है फोरम पर ...........
नहीं तो बताएं क्या साइज़ होना चाहिए मित्र

----------


## gill1313

> मित्रों होली अनुकुल दूसरा लोगो —


मित्र 
क्रिशन भगवान जी और राधा जी बीच में जगह बनाइये जहाँ आप लिख सकें हैप्पी होली या होली मुबारक या होली है या होली आइयोरे कुछ भी मित्र 
तो आप का लोगो तयार होगा 
इसका आप साइज़ अपनी मर्जी से छोटा या बड़ा कर सकते है जितना फोरम पे लग सके मित्र

----------


## Krishna

> मित्र जहाँ टीच गुरु जी है न , वो अपने आप बना लेंगे कैसे फिट करना है फोरम पर ...........
> नहीं तो बताएं क्या साइज़ होना चाहिए मित्र


आपने ध्यान दिया होगा लोगो २ बार बदला जा चुका है एक ये और एक २६ जनवरी पर | आप गुरु जी के लोगो का साइज देखें | तथा प्रयास करें कि ट्रांसपेरेंट बेस पर बनाएं |
धन्य्वाद |

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों आप सभी की इच्छानुरूप साईज में व्यवथित ट्रांसपरेन्ट बेस पर सुधारा हुआ लोगो प्रस्तुत है ।

----------


## Krishna

> मित्रों आप सभी की इच्छानुरूप साईज में व्यवथित ट्रांसपरेन्ट बेस पर सुधारा हुआ लोगो प्रस्तुत है ।


उत्तम ........

----------


## donsplender

> उत्तम ........



Thanks Friend !!

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रों ये फोरम का कोई लोगो तो नहीं है.... पर मुझे लगा फोरम कि कोई टैग लाइन होनी चाहिए ही. इस लिए एक टैग लाइन जो मुझे सूझी वो इस चित्र में लिखी है.
टैग लाइन में आपकी कंपनी या उत्पाद या आपकी चीज का विवरण नहीं होता हे, ये बात हमें समझ लेनी चाहिए. टैग लाइन होती है लोगों को प्रेरित करने के लिए ताकि वे आपसे जुडें.

----------


## donsplender

लगता है फालतु में मेहनत करी !!!  :sad:

----------


## donsplender

सभी मित्रों को होली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !! :India:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लगता है फालतु में मेहनत करी !!!  :sad:


नही जी ऐसे मन न छोटा कीजिये....
बस जुटे रहिये और लगे रहिये...
करत करत अभ्यास ते.......सिल पर पडत निसान.

----------


## Krishna

> नही जी ऐसे मन न छोटा कीजिये....
> बस जुटे रहिये और लगे रहिये...
> करत करत अभ्यास ते.......सिल पर पडत निसान.



करत करत अभ्यास के जड़मति होत सुजान |
"क्लियर केशे" करते ही जान में आई जान || 

क्लियर केशे ( brouser > histry > clear cache ) करने से आपका लोगो प्रदर्शित होने लगेगा | 

धन्यवाद तथा होली की शुभकामनायें |

----------


## donsplender

> करत करत अभ्यास के जड़मति होत सुजान |
> "क्लियर केशे" करते ही जान में आई जान || 
> 
> क्लियर केशे ( brouser > histry > clear cache ) करने से आपका लोगो प्रदर्शित होने लगेगा | 
> 
> धन्यवाद तथा होली की शुभकामनायें |



होली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाए !!


केश फाईल वगैरह एक्जीट होने के साथ ही क्लियर होती रहती है !!  इसलिए आज लोगो लगते ही दिख गया !!

----------


## Krishna

> होली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाए !!
> 
> 
> केश फाईल वगैरह एक्जीट होने के साथ ही क्लियर होती रहती है !!  इसलिए आज लोगो लगते ही दिख गया !!




उत्तम ... सर्वर की ओर केशे शायद अपने समय से बाद में  डिलीट हुआ है |

होली की शुभकामनायें |

----------


## donsplender

हां शायद .............!

----------


## Aeolian

सभी प्रयास अच्छे हैं . मुझे लगता है की फेस्टिवल के हिसाब से बैक ग्राउंड फोटो बदलती रहनी चाहिए लेकिन फोरम के लोगो / सिंबल  / निशान को नहीं बदलना चाहिए . अभी होली के इस फोटो पर फोरम का चिन्ह (एक त्रिभुज जैसे आकर के अंदर हैंड शेक करते हुए दोलोगों का चित्र ) गायब है . शायद उसे बने रहना चाहिए हर हाल में  भले ही उसके रंगों में बदलाव कर दिए जाये .
benten का सुझाव बहुत अच्छा है . इसी में कुछ बदलाव करते हुए > आओ हिंदी में बातें करें < जैसे टैग बना सकते हैं .

----------

